# My First Addition to the Soap Gallery



## JaimeM (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi Soapy Pals! I've been so inspired by what you all are creating, so I thought it was only fair to share what I've been making too.  This is what I've made this week:

My husband wanted a planet soap that used the Vanilla Oak FO.  It went from trace to pudding in about 10 seconds, so it's not as swirly and awesome as I had wanted, but hey, I got the 'planets' suspended before it went completely solid... LOL!!!!






This is my Queen Bee soap, which I used Milk & Honey FO to scent.  It didn't gel and got a little crumbly when I cut it.  





I'm still super new to soap making (6 weeks!) so I am excited when I make a project from a book and it turns out just like the pictures.  So these are my versions of two of the soaps from Anne-Marie Faiola's Soap Crafting book...

Psychadelic Green Tea (mine is actually scented Lime Margarita FO! Ole!)





And my first try at a Column Pour soap.  It was so much fun!!!  I am really pleased with how this one turned out.  Black Raspberry Vanilla FO)





Thanks for looking! 
xoxo Jaime


----------



## paillo (Aug 31, 2013)

I would never have guessed you're so new to soap making! Ole indeed, fantastic job, they are all gorgeous! Many people can spend years and not make soap so pretty! Of course pretty is not the be-all and end-all for all soapmakers, many experienced soapers make superb soap, and pretty isn't as important to them. Personally, I love pretty AND superb, but that's just me. Arriba, arriba, show us some more!


----------



## savonierre (Aug 31, 2013)

wow you are a natural born beautiful soap maker..they all look fantastic..


----------



## Timber (Aug 31, 2013)

I love them all, but the column pour is my favorite.  Well done!


----------



## Stakie (Aug 31, 2013)

Holy cow. I love the planets and the bee soap! Fricken amazing! =3 They all look really good!


----------



## JaimeM (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you so much! I am having so much fun experimenting and trying to learn everything I can about soap making! I wish I had discovered it years ago.


----------



## JennH (Aug 31, 2013)

i'm sorry, but I hate you.  Only 6 weeks??? They are gorgeous.


----------



## neeners (Aug 31, 2013)

wow! you must be very artistic!  I tried an "in the pot" swirl today, and it didn't turn out the way I had imagined it to turn out.....  so yea...guess i'll be in the "I hate you" boat too.  lol.

keep up the great work!  I love the planets one!


----------



## CaraCara (Aug 31, 2013)

I love the planet soap. 
Great job!


----------



## jean1C (Sep 1, 2013)

I also love the planet soap...it looks time intensive. You are a natural. Keep posting pictures!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 1, 2013)

I love all of them too! But the planet soap is my favorite, it is so unique!


----------



## renata (Sep 1, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Saswede (Sep 1, 2013)

Amazing ......  I would never have tried anything like this so early in my soaping career!!  


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Cherry Pit Soap Works (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow, ou make beautiful, unique soap!


----------



## Forster (Sep 1, 2013)

OMG have you set the bar high... I have my next few weeks work cut out for me if I'm going to impress anyone now.


----------



## kazmi (Sep 1, 2013)

No way!!! only 6 weeks OMG I'm in the 'I hate you' club too  LOL  They all look fantastic.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 1, 2013)

Each is more amazing than the last.  Thanks so much for sharing your talent with us.


----------



## hlee (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh I am so glad you are a soap maker now!  These are fantastic. More, more!:smile:


----------



## kharmon320 (Sep 5, 2013)

Fantastic!  How did you make the planets?  Did you use the already made soap and make the balls, or did you use a mold?  I think it's beautiful!  I can't wait to see what you can do in one year!


----------



## osso (Sep 5, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing them. Hope to see more


----------



## JaimeM (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi kharmon! I made soap balls first, rolled them in a pearly white mica and then imbedded them in the purple/black soap. I had made a map (star chart? lol!) of where I wanted to place my 'planets', and marked my freezer paper liner where my cuts for the individual bars would be so each bar would be interesting on both sides and avoid a domino/the-five-side-on-a-dice look.
Unfortunately, the FO I used made my background color accelerate and the plan went out the window!  Luckily the marks were there so I knew where to shove the little soap balls into. That's the problem with trying to learn everything all at once, I should have made a batch with that FO before I tried to get arty with it.


----------



## JaimeM (Sep 5, 2013)

Oops, just reread the question. The planets are shredded soap, rolled into balls.  No mold. 
I am no good without my morning tea. Sorry.


----------

